# stake length



## houglandtravis (Apr 1, 2014)

I have two different wind sock decoys with 8 inches difference in length. Do you think I will have a problem mixing them being different heights? I have been hunting higher cut corn and I'd stick the shorter ones in stalks. Now the field I'll be hunting is cut pretty short.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it all that much.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it.

Also look at it this way... Your spread wont look so uniform. Things will be at different heights. :thumb:


----------



## Honker slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

If anything use the higher stakes to you advantage, We like to put the decoys with the higher stakes around and in between the blinds to break up the depth of everything.


----------

